# General > AquaTalk >  Where to buy glass?

## illumbomb

Hi All,

I am trying to buy a piece of glass to cover my tank. Care to share where in Singapore can glass be bought conveniently (i.e. near to MRT station, easily accessible, etc) and at a pretty reasonable price? I have so far only found the framing shop at Clementi Central and would like to know other places so that I can compare prices. 

Boon Lay hawker centre (2nd floor of the wet market) used to have a small store selling glass many years ago but it has closed down or shifted away. Thanks.

Regards,
T S Wang

----------


## torque6

For glass, best bet is framing shops. However the last time i tried, they just couldnt make one with my customed size. They dont have the tools to cut the edges for the tubing as well as placement for my diy fan.

I initially followed Illumnae for the black mesh and later tried Jervis method of making a acrylic tank cover, both work remarkably well.
If you are interested, artfriend at either brash basah or taka sells acrylic sheets/transparent. 3mm.

----------


## fisherw

For acrylic, you can also try this shop which I went to on the recommendation of Eman. See dama.com.sg for details. Many colours, even the plain whites have opaque or ones that are opaque but permit light (used for light boxes); cut according to size required and several thicknesses (at least 3mm and 5mm). Eman bought hinges which their website mentions. I didn't so cannot comment.

Very friendly outfit. Was conducted upstairs to place order, do I want a drink? They have a drink dispenser. Free parking. Looks like they do big contract work, etc. but treats small order customers well.

----------


## illumbomb

Just for information stake, I asked for a quotation for a 85cm x 32cm and a 85cm x 12cm (total area = 0.374sqm) glass at 5mm thickness. The quotation came up to about S$55 (close to $150 / sqm) as compared to a 85cm x 44cm (same area) glass which quotation is $35 (close to $95 / sqm) . I managed to bargain till the further extra cost for cutting the glass into 2 piece of my stated dimensions is $8 (plus grinding the sides to ensure they will not cut), i.e. total of $43.

I concluded that if we go to framing shop, the price will depend on the dimension of their standard supply of glass sheet as well as if they have any spare sizes which suit what you are asking for so you will have to work with the shop owner (that is if they are willing to entertain you) on whether it would be cheaper to have a few pieces of glass instead of 1 full piece to minimise wastage and cut cost. Unfortunately I did not stay to probe on to see what is the standard size of their glass supply as the shop was busy.

What is the standard size for a piece of acrylic and what is the rough price range? I do not want to use acrylic as I believe their heat insulation property is not as good as glass (my lighting will be very close (in terms of maybe 2-3cm) to the cover).

----------


## CK Yeo

Unless you are going to buy a very big piece or thick or high grade or special ones, it is not going to be very expensive or differ a lot it price. I don't recommend acrylic for tank covers as they will warp/sag with time. If glass, don't get too thick or big as it will be difficult to lift when you want to do access the tank.

There are lots out there. I vaguely remember Clementi have at least 2, along the main road, the other near Green chapter office.

There is one beside Boonkeng MRT along the same block of flat as Bioplast too. But I suppose that will be too far for you.

ck

----------


## TS168

Maybe you can try this one, i get mine from him.
I have not compare his price with other as it one of the nearest i could find.
Glass cut, polish to the edge(taper). they do drill hope on the glass if you need that.

Peng Ji Glass Merchant 
Michael Teo H. T (Ah Teck) 
Open from mon-sat 9am -6pm 

Blk5025 Ang Mo Kio 
Industrial park 2 #01-49 
S(56952 :Cool:  
Tel: 6482 2886/2384 
Fax: 6482 2884 
HP: 9668 2512

----------


## fisherw

I cannot comment about the relative pros and cons of glass vs acrylic. FYI, I paid $5 for a 370mm by 287mm (3mm thickness). I suspect it would be cheaper per sq. cm. for bigger size.

One advantage I can see from Eman's thread is that he had hinges which might be convenient for feeding. Search for it if you are interested. I suppose other considerations might be safety and weight.

I do not think standard sizes would be a consideration as I saw huge pieces at Dama. The pieces were "folded" over to be loaded onto a truck. "Folded" as in like you would carry vanguard paper, not like origami.

----------


## tropic

You can try this glass framing shop..does custom tank size and those sump tank also once in awhile. Bought those glass from him before but not big pieces. Its just directly the left turn after jalan besar near kelantan lane.Two frame shop side by side. Nice friendly boss.

Kwong Ling Frame Maker
Address : 3 Kelantan Rd
Tel : 62940531

----------


## torque6

ts/tropic.

thanks for sharing on the glass suppliers. Added them to my contacts for future references.

----------


## illumbomb

Finally bought my 2 pieces of glass from Peng Ji Glass Merchant, good recommendation TS168.  :Well done:  Very friendly employees served me, bought the glass at 1/3 the price of the 1st quotation from a framing shop (i.e. S$15 for 85cm x 35 cm and 85cm x 12cm). Wanted to cut a rebate of 6cm x 1 cm at one corner of the smaller piece of glass (to insert cables and air-tubes + allowing for some ventilation) but was told that it involves drilling of hole with additional change of $10 so I decided not to have it. On the hind-sight, I should have asked him to splay the glass at 6cm x 2cm at one corner instead and he would probably not charged me extra  :Exasperated: . But overall a good buy!

The employees were laughing at me for buying glass from them when I stayed in Jurong  :Razz: . Anyone know of any similar glass shop in the industrial area in the west such as Toh Guan, Bukit Batok or Pandan area? Care to give some lead and contact details so that I can modify my glass cover a little at an affordable price?

----------

